
R2-D2 creator Grant McCune dies - Mithrandir
http://www.cbc.ca/arts/film/story/2010/12/30/grant-mccune-obit.html
======
glhaynes
RIP and thanks <http://i.imgur.com/I6lTy.jpg>

~~~
Ryan_IRL
I bet I'm not the only one that hears that sad beep in my head when i read it.

------
kqr2
Hiis spirit will live on through the works of many diy / homebuilders of R2
units:

<http://astromech.net/>

------
thwarted
_...he created R2-D2 and many of the creatures that populate the film._

Does that include the other R2 unit, the one with the bad motivator? That's
one of the few Star Wars toys I had as a kid.

~~~
mhd
He was the chief model maker, and apart from the "head", this droid wasn't too
different from Artoo, so I would guess so.

And to start the new year off in typical nerd fashion: That was actually an R5
unit, R5-D4 to be specific[1].

[1]: <http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/R5-D4>

~~~
thwarted
Ah, yes, R5. I should turn in my nerd creds, I should have remembered that.

